# Chopin: Fantaisie impromptu op.66



## Christian Parent

Hello

Here is my interpretation of Chopin Fantaisie impromptu, that was filmed in my home studio.






Enjoy !

Christian
www.christianparentpianiste.com


----------



## Matsps

Hi,

my thoughts on your interpretation:

I thought the left hand chords at 0:53 were too loud (same when the come back later on the piece). The middle section feels too fast too. The middle section should be a wonderful contrast to the faster beginning and end. A quiet, slow and beautiful melody. This felt like you carried the mood of the first section straight into the slower part, so there was no contrast in the mood at all. =/ Also, at 4:08, I couldn't really hear the melody there being brought out at all. It was nice to hear the faster parts played without them being destroyed by the pedal though, which I have heard many times before.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I do not agree with Matsps criticisms of your performance here, except for maybe the fact that 3:58 - 4:10 your playing sounds poor - but it is hard to describe how. Overplaying of left hand octaves and not enough attention to voicing? I don't know. I would have recorded another take if I were you, but as it is this is a fine recording.

I think that you are a decently good pianist in a field saturated with talent and competition, which will inevitably lead a man on the path to self promotion, but I think that it is disrespectful to the TalkClassical community that you are using this forum *solely* to promote yourself as a musician. If you want more people to listen to you and to give your music a chance, you should consider contributing to other parts of the forum and sharing your opinions on music. As it is, I find your 2 contributions to this subforum to be egotistic and inconsiderate.


----------



## Rhythm

With due respect, Mr. Parent, you've played your trump card here at TC, and your marketing efforts we've seen in this thread alone have set you apart, I'm afraid.

You've got a nice touch at the keyboard, however, from what I've observed of your technique, you've allowed the piano to command you as many piano players are continually demonstrating on Internet.

In the video posted in your name at the top of this thread, the left hand little finger is usually poised away from the hand, and that's hazardous: the left hand is tensed. It's apparent, technically, that attention to the left hand has been shadowed by too much attention for the right hand, which obviously evidences imbalanced hand and finger positions. I'm assuming daily concentrated focus on scale and arpeggio exercises have been neglected.

Now, having said all that, your website is quite nice yet after listening to excerpts on your  Store (once titled Boutique) page, tendencies for composers' styles were not differentiated. A narrowed performance technique can produce those neutral tendencies, much like many other players of Western piano classics on Internet.

Further, the following video in which you performed the titled "Chopin: Concerto no 2: Larghetto (extrait)" has two elements that are disconcerting: a synthesized orchestration (rather than a real orchestra), and seemingly recorded stock applause (rather than a real audience whom we can see applauding).






That's all.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Rhythm said:


> Further, the following video in which you performed the titled "Chopin: Concerto no 2: Larghetto (extrait)" has two elements that are disconcerting: a synthesized orchestration (rather than a real orchestra), and seemingly recorded stock applause (rather than a real audience whom we can see applauding).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.


I'm really interested in what is going on in that video. Why the synth accompaniment? Why obscure the rest of the performance hall? Why is the video feed of him performing projected onto a screen directly behind him which is surely not much bigger than him and the piano itself? Why the fake-sounding applause?

Hm.


----------



## Rhythm

Sofronitsky said:


> I'm really interested in what is going on in that video. Why the synth accompaniment? Why obscure the rest of the performance hall? Why is the video feed of him performing projected onto a screen directly behind him which is surely not much bigger than him and the piano itself? Why the fake-sounding applause?
> 
> Hm.


I could be wrong, Sofronitsky, but I think the marketing we're seeing here is low budget, thus the synthesized orchestration.

As read in the utoob notes, that particular performance was played in a "Chicago concert, 2010". During much of the vid, the camera focuses on the hands, which would dominate the screen for a small audience viewing. I rather think the Chicago venue was a smallish recital hall.

Back up with me for a second, because I've erred. This video has the fake applause, and I confused it with the video posted above: in that above video, a cough can be heard at mark 1.51 or more. So, the applause in that video might not have been off the shelf.


----------



## PetrB

All the money spent on the home studio and these vids would have been better spent on a decent piano teacher who could immediately correct a rotten hand position problem which is crippling and results in the stiff playing, the not quite properly grabbed passagework, and the weirdly uneven rhythm of some of the configuration.


----------

